

Does not being a hacker make you less desirable in YC's eyes? - jpalacio486

If you're not a hacker and dont have any idea about programming, does that make you less desirable in YC's eyes?
======
Ultrapreneur
When you say "not hackers" does that mean you still only have an idea for a
site, or that you aren't familiar with programming, but are still moving along
with the site? i.e. are paying someone to do the programming for you?

~~~
jpalacio486
Yeah my partner and I arent't very experienced programmers, but (like everyone
with an idea) we think our idea is awesome. We are looking to partner with a
third party on the programming side.

------
pg
We've funded one company started by non-hackers, but they had studied science
in college, so they understood technical matters.

~~~
jpalacio486
I studied Networking in college for a few semesters, so I have a pretty good
understanding tech matters. I just want to make sure that just because we're
not hackers the possibilities of us being funded don't go down.

